
Nearly €2bn wiped off Renault's shares on reports of emissions probe - antr
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/industry/12099314/renault-shares-emissions-probe-france.html
======
dogma1138
Holly shakazulu if some one shorted them they are quite rich now.

